# Mi presento



## @[email protected] (6 Dicembre 2020)

Ciao a tutti, dopo numerosi anni di presenza sul sito dietro le quinte ho sentito l'esigenza di iscrivermi in questo fantastico forum per vivere assieme a voi le emozioni che solo il milan può donarci. 
Grazie a tutti i fratelli rossoneri per avermi accettato!
❤


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Dicembre 2020)

@[email protected] ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, dopo numerosi anni di presenza sul sito dietro le quinte ho sentito l'esigenza di iscrivermi in questo fantastico forum per vivere assieme a voi le emozioni che solo il milan può donarci.
> Grazie a tutti i fratelli rossoneri per avermi accettato!
> ❤��



Ciao fratello, benvenuto.
Spero arricchirai le discussioni col tuo punto di vista.
Forza milan.

Ti battezzo idealmente nel nome del.... diavolo.


----------



## admin (6 Dicembre 2020)

Ciao!


----------



## Le Grand Milan (6 Dicembre 2020)

@[email protected] ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, dopo numerosi anni di presenza sul sito dietro le quinte ho sentito l'esigenza di iscrivermi in questo fantastico forum per vivere assieme a voi le emozioni che solo il milan può donarci.
> Grazie a tutti i fratelli rossoneri per avermi accettato!
> ❤&#55357;&#56740;



Ciao @[email protected], benvenuto . E sempre un piacere accogliere nuovi diavoletti


----------



## Cataldinho (6 Dicembre 2020)

Ciao benvenuto


----------



## David Gilmour (6 Dicembre 2020)

@[email protected] ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, dopo numerosi anni di presenza sul sito dietro le quinte ho sentito l'esigenza di iscrivermi in questo fantastico forum per vivere assieme a voi le emozioni che solo il milan può donarci.
> Grazie a tutti i fratelli rossoneri per avermi accettato!
> ❤&#55357;&#56740;



Benvenuto!


----------



## malos (6 Dicembre 2020)

Ciao benvenuto.


----------

